# Hugs and Kisses Cardigan pattern



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

This is a cute cardigan pattern in several sizes
Size: 2 (4, 6, 8)

http://www.cascadeyarns.com/patternsFree/DK242_220SportHugsKissesCardi.pdf


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

What a cute cardigan! Next question - how old do I have to be to make this design in my size - and get away with wearing it? (I'm thinking about the poem "When I am an old woman...")!


----------



## gdhavens (Jul 21, 2011)

Very cute. Thanks for posting.


----------



## KJKnitCro (Aug 15, 2013)

A beautiful cardi for a young girl. Thanks for posting.


----------



## suzy-kate (Jan 6, 2013)

Thanks, with only grandsons at the right age I wasn't going to download, then thought it would make a lovely gift.


----------



## Pigglezig (Oct 25, 2013)

JoyceinNC said:


> What a cute cardigan! Next question - how old do I have to be to make this design in my size - and get away with wearing it? (I'm thinking about the poem "When I am an old woman...")!


As long as you make it in purple, it's all good


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

What a precious little top!! Thank you for the link!!!


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

your all very welcome,

Enjoy the pattern.


----------



## Lalane (Aug 23, 2011)

It is beautiful, thanks for sharing.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Thanks for the link. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Nancyn (Mar 23, 2013)

Love it! Thanks for posting. Bookmaked!


----------



## Yaya579 (Oct 2, 2011)

Thank you for sharing


----------



## Strickliese (Jan 6, 2012)

Thanks for the very cute pattern.


----------



## grannysk (Nov 7, 2011)

Love it ~ thanks for posting  :thumbup:


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

your very welcome, great to see so many will enjoy this pattern, which makes it all worth posting.


----------



## knitpick (Apr 21, 2011)

what a beautiful sweater. On my list of what to do for my granddaughter


----------



## Nana5 (Aug 17, 2011)

thanks, with 3 new little girls in the family I have downloaded it for future projects! So nice of you to share.


----------



## Betty2012 (Apr 24, 2012)

Precious--thanks! Where was this pattern when I was trying to find a shrug/bolero/summer sweater in sport weight for my granddaughter??? (Surely I looked on the Cascade site.) I finally settled on one on Drops, but now am re-thinking. Or maybe I'll just make two . . . .


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

Thanks!!


----------



## dawn1960 (Jan 5, 2014)

That's lovely. Thanks for the link. Have only ever made one top-down garment before, but I'd definitely like to give this a go!


----------



## cabbagehome (Dec 23, 2011)

Thank you for the link!


----------

